# Dealing with pregnant work colleague!!!



## Frankie83 (May 24, 2015)

New to this site. 

My colleague who I work with all day everyday has fallen pregnant, she has had two previous miscarriages and the whole time she has been trying she has been cheating on her husband with a man in work! I am dreading working with her for the next 8 months and don't know how to deal with the feelings that are coming up towards her for example I feel like she doesn't deserve to be pregnant but I also hate thinking this about her. 
Hoping someone can share some words of wisdom. 

I have been trying for two years, currently taking cyclo progynova to try and get my lining thick enough for IVF have previously taken other medication but cannot seem to get a lining of more than 5mm. I also have polysistic ovaries and my left tube is non functional due to it being damaged.


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Oh Frankie Hun, sounds like it's really hard for you at the moment!

Don't be too hard on yourself, it's normal to feel sad and jealous just don't let it overtake you, easier said than done I know!

At one point I felt like everybody around me was pregnant and a fellow FF gave me some advice that really helped! You don't need to feel jealous because you want your baby not hers so there is nothing to be jealous of!

I dont know if that helps you at all my love but just know that there are many many of us out there that understand how you feel and are here to support you!

Cyber hugs!

Pudding
X


----------



## Frankie83 (May 24, 2015)

Thanks so much it's good to know I am not alone. x


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

You are definitely not alone Hun! 

There are many amazing women on here who can sympathise with how you feel and the struggles you are facing each day.

It may sound trite but just try to take one day at a time, get through little bits and the whole thing won't seem so huge!

If you ever want to have a rant or if you need any help just let me know!

Pudding
X


----------



## Frankie83 (May 24, 2015)

Thank you I really appreciate it. x


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

I agree with pudding, I'm a great believer in karma too.  

We don't know her story and unless you saw her and the colleague "at it" then it's conjecture, difficult to know what's going on for her at home or what the pain of MC may have driven her to. 

Bottom line we can only be responsible for our own behaviour and sink our energy in to our issues. 

be kind to yourself, your day is sure to be soon
x


----------



## Frankie83 (May 24, 2015)

Yes you are so right I need to just put all my energy into me and try not to think about her and her situation.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

good luck to you frankie, if 83 is the year you were born then you have plenty of years ahead of you - young and strong and ready to be a bloody wonderful mum

everything crossed for you!


----------



## Frankie83 (May 24, 2015)

Awwww thank you. 

Chooshoos: if you don't mind me asking how long have you been trying? X


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

IVF since last year when we realised it was last chance saloon! About to go in to out 2nd round - everything crossed


----------



## Frankie83 (May 24, 2015)

Awww good luck I hope it works out for you. xxx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

I second that, good luck chooshoos!

Pudding
X


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

awwwww thanks guys! 
counting down the weeks...................who am I kidding counting down the days hours minutes which of course feel especially fast when there is no wine to help them whizz by


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

I know that feeling really well babe! It feels like time drags on for forever doesn't it!

I found having a project helps especially in the evenings are you into anything arty or crafty? If not perhaps you could learn something new? knitting is a good project and it doesn't have to be baby related or anything complicated! I made a patchwork blanket as long as you can knit in straight lines it's easy!

Pudding
X


----------

